
Hygiene Paper Used by White House Coronavirus Task Force - nealmueller
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3549276
======
wyldfire
This was referenced in today's press conference by Dr Birx [1]:

> ALL OF THIS INFORMATION CAME FROM A PAPER THAT DOCTOR FAUCI PROVIDED FROM
> THE AUSTRALIANS. FIRST AUTHOR DALTON. YOU CAN ACTUALLY LOOK AT THE
> SCIENTIFIC EVIDENCE THAT INFORMED EACH OF THESE GUIDELINES, BUT WE WILL BE
> PROVIDING THAT THIS EVENING IN GREAT DETAIL SO THAT EVERY MOTHER FATHER
> CHILD SON DAUGHTER CAREGIVER WILL KNOW PRECISELY WHAT TO DO AND WHAT TO ASK
> FOR.

I was struck by this part because it seems phrased in order to be part of a
public anti-disinformation strategy. Odd, coming from what seems like the
COVID19 office of disinformation-in-chief. Regardless of many prior bad acts,
this is a good move by this administration. (also note a clear big headline on
[https://www.whitehouse.gov/](https://www.whitehouse.gov/) that links directly
to CDC's COVID19 page).

The briefing's countless mentions of "under the President's leadership" bits
sound like needless Dear Leader worship.

[1] [https://www.c-span.org/video/?470172-1/coronavirus-task-
forc...](https://www.c-span.org/video/?470172-1/coronavirus-task-force-
briefing&start=816)

